# RE: Big Al's Online



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Big Al's Online*

Just a few+++ for Big Al's Online.

I use 4 36" ZooMed Flourescent lights on my 40 gal and was looking for some at the LFS I usually deal with. The issue is that the retail price at the local shops went up a few $$ and they also did not have the ones I wanted. So I went online to BIG AL'S ONLINE where I got the 2 Zoomed lights for just a few $$ over the price of one in the LFS's that I was looking for the lights.

Will go there again for more lights and possibly other stuff.

Aquaphish


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Gotta love Big Al's prices.
the only gripe I have with them is that they only ship economy.

Dr Foster's and Smith and That Pet Place offer to ship anyway you want.

Big Al's ALWAYS takes 6 to 10 days and sometimes, I just need it faster.

Otherwise, I really like them also.

Big Al's and Dr F&S and That Pet Place is the three I buy most common stuff from and it depends on price, sales, and when I need it that determine which I buy from at the time.


----------



## bex (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Throwing another +++ in for Big Al's, especially with their free shipping (orders over $75) right now. Their prices are definitely unbeatable - while I wish I could be more supportive of the LFS, I just don't have the extra money.. in fact, I probably shouldn't be spending money on fish stuff at all! Big Al's makes it possible to be an aquarist on a graduate student's budget!


----------



## sai_dee (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Good customer service, decent prices or best price if you pricematch, the promotions like free shipping are a big +!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Big Al's is great. For me it only takes 1-2 days to receive an order. They ship from upsate NY and I'm in NJ so the travel time is short. Can't beat the prices and selection.


----------



## Koolaid (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

they do take a while but when i got my coralife 24'' 65 watt, man they packed that stuff really well, talkin about lots of bubble wrap, no complaints here


----------



## PaulNorth (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Count me as a fan. Great prices, extremely helpful and personally pleasant staff, I like these guys a good deal. Top-notch operation.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Big Al's Online*



mikenas102 said:


> Big Al's is great. For me it only takes 1-2 days to receive an order. They ship from upsate NY and I'm in NJ so the travel time is short. Can't beat the prices and selection.


Very true. Usually 1-2 days for me also


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Big Al's works for me.

Have ordered lights, bulbs, liquid ferts, food, etc. They ship promptly and pack/wrap items very well. Have not had any damage with the large or heavy items. Very helpful over the phone, and they have great prices, too .


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Another good review here... I've bought from them several times (about 5-6) and have gotten a range of goods from food to hardware (filters, heaters, etc.), substrates, and plant ferts. Their prices are good and they carry the flourish ferts n the larger sizes at reasonable prices (not too many places carry the gallon size of excel).

Their shipping is flat rate except on heavy items, but be warned...it can be SLOW... Like 1 - 2 weeks until arrival. Other than that, they have good customer service, etc.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Usually the best prices, I can find. 
I have noticed they don't have many big sales, but do like their reward point system. Look to Foster & Smith for the big sales.


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Great prices. Cust service can be a pain if you are past 30 days on returns.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

I've bought from Big Al's 13 times in the last 3 years. That includes everything from light fixtures to air pump parts and medications to canister filters. They usually have the best prices and have items in stock that other places don't even carry. They are one of my two main sources of supply online and I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

anyone else think their url is a bit unfortunate???

http://www.BiGalsOnline.com/


----------



## fishstix (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

+1 for Big Al's Online. I have ordered 3 times now for several hundreds of dollars and have not been disappointed. I ordered a Coralife 36" light that was packed very well. Liquid fertilizers are individually wrapped and tied into plastic bags to prevent leaking.

I have also contacted customer service to remove a line item from my most recent order and they caught it and sent only what I ordered. Overall I am very pleased.

Fishstix


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

+1 I order from there all the time. They beat any price too!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

I ordered half a pound of fish food for 4.95 from big als. 
Great prices on 7 watt clipon lights for 2-5 gallon tanks. $16.00? I think

Free shipping deals if you buy over $60 or something.
There are discount codes online for $5.00 off your purchase.

Slow on shipping, but order your stuff in advance. Prices are decent and I would go back to them again.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

I'm too now a BigAl's fan... Great product selection for a great price!  You get FREE shipping for orders over $75 and add a 10% off (cabinsave10) for orders $100 or more!


----------



## KShoes (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

So far a great first impression. Bought a Coralife light fixture. Bulbs dislodged during shipping and smashed into each other. They sent me a pair to replace them PLUS AN ADDITIONAL pair. I will definitely buy from them again!


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

I havent seen coupons from Big Als online. Fosters and Smith used to have $5 off on any order but theyre gone these days.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Big Al's Online*



Gordonrichards said:


> I ordered half a pound of fish food for 4.95 from big als.
> Great prices on 7 watt clipon lights for 2-5 gallon tanks. $16.00? I think
> 
> Free shipping deals if you buy over $60 or something.
> ...


Hi Gordonrichards,
May I ask what type of food. I ask because I feed tetramin PRO crisps. I was told it is a good food but I have to think BigAls sells something else & that is why I am asking.

btw- Thanks very much for your mound advice- I appreciate it


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

love their prices and free shipping for orders over $75. but there is essentially no returns and exchanges.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

if the products on there are on petsmart.com you can price match and there's free shipping on orders over 25 dollars and if you aren't satisfied you can return the product to a local petsmart.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Big Al's Online*

Big Als Staple food! $6.00 for half a pound.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18349/si1381862/cl0/bigals12lbstapleflakefood


----------

